# Scottish girlie looking to meet new people!



## PrettyWoman (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey everyone, I've been living in Dubai for 2 months now. Live in the Springs and would love to meet new people who enjoy a good night out, cinema, etc.

If anyone fancies a drink sometime drop me a line


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

PrettyWoman said:


> Hey everyone, I've been living in Dubai for 2 months now. Live in the Springs and would love to meet new people who enjoy a good night out, cinema, etc.
> 
> If anyone fancies a drink sometime drop me a line


I've already posted the new thread for next nigh out...join us and you will enjoy it


----------



## istanbul81 (Aug 2, 2008)

hi  which part of city r u living at?


----------



## PrettyWoman (Aug 4, 2008)

I live in the Springs. 

With regards to the night out is it in The Leftbank in the Madinat? Also, is it ok if I bring a couple of friends with me?

Thanks,


----------



## dubai_friend_seeker (Jul 26, 2008)

I like making new friends. can i add a new name in my friend list


----------



## PrettyWoman (Aug 4, 2008)

Sure, why not!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PrettyWoman said:


> I live in the Springs.
> 
> With regards to the night out is it in The Leftbank in the Madinat? Also, is it ok if I bring a couple of friends with me?
> 
> Thanks,


Read the thread again  It is the Left Bank in Souk al Bahar, Burj Dubai.


-


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

PrettyWoman said:


> I live in the Springs.
> 
> With regards to the night out is it in The Leftbank in the Madinat? Also, is it ok if I bring a couple of friends with me?
> 
> Thanks,


the left bank is in Souk Al Bahar in old town ,dubai...burj dubai....
there is a thread for that outting...you may post your questions (if need any info) there, so i can see and answer...

And you can bring as many people as you want...but just have the number of them ,cause i'll be sending a roll call on thursday to make sure about the number of people....


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

PrettyWoman said:


> Hey everyone, I've been living in Dubai for 2 months now. Live in the Springs and would love to meet new people who enjoy a good night out, cinema, etc.
> 
> If anyone fancies a drink sometime drop me a line


Hey girl,

I live in Springs 2, will be back in Dubai next week sometime. Would be great to meet up for a drink, cinema etc.


----------



## M1KRT (Jul 15, 2008)

Moving to dubai marina. Where should i go for a night out?


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey how you doing,

Saw your note about wanting to meet new people, I have also been in Dubai for 2 months now, and loving it.

There are so many cool bars and restaurants, your never short of something to do. A group of us are going out on Thursday night, mixture of friends and people from work, if your interested in joining us with your frieds, PM and ill give you more details.

Take care

Andrew


----------



## PrettyWoman (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Andrew, for some reason I cant send private mails, so apologies for not getting back to you about last night. I'm heading out with a couple of friends to check out the expat night out. If you're there introduce yourself.

And thanks again for the invite last night


----------



## PrettyWoman (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Andrew, thanks for the invite last night. Unfortunately I cant send PM's for some reason. Think we're going to head to the Left bank tonight for the expat night so if you're there introduce yourself.

Nic


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Nic,

Hope your well and had a good weekend... No problems about Thursday night, ended up being a bit of a random one with some new English people I have met over here, turned out OK in the end. Sorry for not getting back to you about Friday night, have only just checked my mails today!

So how was the Expat meeting, you guys were heading to the left bank werent you? 

I think you can send private messages once you have submitted a certain number of posts... not sure entirely how it works

So where about are you working in Dubai, what profession are you in?

Will be out with some friends later, and probably a few drinks planned for Tuesday night, so let me know if you want to catchup. Feel free to email me if its easier [email protected]

Speak to you Soon

Andrew


----------

